# Building OBS no gui, giving no .exe



## tankyx (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi !

I am building obs for win10 x64 no-gui. The build goes fine after linking all the dependencies that are no longer available on code.fooshub.com, but I have this output in VS2015 :


```
========== Global Regeneration : 29 has succeed, 0 failed, 2 ignored ==========
```

(Roughly translated from my language).

And I can't find any .exe ...


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2016)

The built files are in your build directory, inside of the 'rundir' subdirectory.

For example, I build in the 'build64' directory for 64bit.  That's where I set my cmake output to.  So when I build, it'll be in build64/rundir/RelWithDebInfo.


----------



## tankyx (Aug 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> The built files are in your build directory, inside of the 'rundir' subdirectory.
> 
> For example, I build in the 'build64' directory for 64bit.  That's where I set my cmake output to.  So when I build, it'll be in build64/rundir/RelWithDebInfo.



Hi,

Thanks for the reply ! Unfortunatly, I only have .dll and .lib in the rundir directory.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh, I completely misread.  You're not going to have any exe's if you disable the GUI.

I think what you're trying to do is build a CLI, but we have no CLI.  So it's only going to build DLLs.


----------



## tankyx (Aug 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> Oh, I completely misread.  You're not going to have any exe's if you disable the GUI.
> 
> I think what you're trying to do is build a CLI, but we have no CLI.  So it's only going to build DLLs.


Ok, so is there any document on how we can use these dll ?


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2016)

A DLL is a dynamic link library.  You use it as a library for some front-end you'd want to write.

Let's start from the beginning:  what's your overall goal?  I'm starting to think that you're trying to solve some problem in the wrong way.  For example, my best guess of what you're doing is trying to get a CLI version of OBS or something.  Was that your original intention?


----------



## tankyx (Aug 6, 2016)

Jim said:


> A DLL is a dynamic link library.  You use it as a library for some front-end you'd want to write.
> 
> Let's start from the beginning:  what's your overall goal?  I'm starting to think that you're trying to solve some problem in the wrong way.  For example, my best guess of what you're doing is trying to get a CLI version of OBS or something.  Was that your original intention?



Exactly, I want to do a CLI version of OBS. I will have one PC that will stream to a laptop.


----------



## Eli Abramson (Mar 7, 2017)

Any chance there was a change here..? Perhaps plans for a CLI control ability?


----------

